# Anyone ever made an udder type salve?



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

I am going to make an udder salve, but it will also be good for cuts, scrapes, wounds, etc as well as mastitis or just a congested newly freshened udder. 

Has anyone ever done this? I've spent all week researching, and I have ordered my ingredients that I didnt already have.

I've got dried herbs infusing in oil... 

And I cant wait to finish the project!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep I have just mixed mint and tea tree oil in shea with a little oil


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool!
Did it work well? Were you happy with it? 
Was it easy to use?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I just mix a small jar at a time and it worked great on a congested udder along with warm compresses Nice on the hands too.


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Sondra! 

I don't have any goats with problems right now, but I want to have it on hand just in case since they all start kidding late this month. 
Do you find that it goes bad after a while? I ordered some Vit E to add to it to try to avoid that problem.... 

On another note - for the first time in YEARS my fingers havent cracked in the winter! I have been using goat milk soap for years of course, but the only thing I am doing differently is using the lotion bars! Yippee!

Rachel


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I use my whipped shea and body butter on my goats udders, like Sondra I add a little peppermint and tea tree to them. they make the udders smooth and soft and your hands.. 
If you show your goats, after shaving the udders try it.. makes it very smooth and soft to the touch.. and helps the does with any razor burns etc..
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No it doesn't go bad but I just mix a sm jar for the goats at a time.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for this! Im now making my own.


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ingredient info.!! We are going to make some of this for our goats too!! 

Christina


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also don't forget to use your coconut oil etc....after shaving for shows, makes the udder skin soft and supple.

I am a huge fan of comfrey for udders it also makes your salve do double duty for scratches etc.. vicki


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

I am definitely using comfrey in my salve!
I have a large supply of it on hand since my daughter broke her arm.  She has healed up so fast - the dr is amazed.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Comfrey also called bone heal I think wonderful stuff.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Comfrey is a god send to say the least. I haven't found an herb that works as well on scratches or even big wounds(or burns). The big Aloe era taught me that yes it works but it takes longer to heal than comfrey. LOVE MY COMFREY! I'll have to try it in shea. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shea and aloe and comfrey. They have shea/aloe that keeps the shea liquid, which is lovely also. Vicki


----------

